# (2) 12w6v2-d4



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Selling my subs, no reserve.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/272000027012


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2015)

EcoHawk said:


> Selling my subs, no reserve.
> 
> 2 JL Audio 12W6V2 D4 12" Car Subwoofers 368298556495 | eBay


Why no reserve for such nice equipment? Just curious...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Was at $100. I'm high bidder now.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

will. said:


> Why no reserve for such nice equipment? Just curious...


I hate auctions with reserves. If you aren't willing to sell it for a certain price, why list it at that price?

Plus, JL is just about the most popular sub brand, so I don't think I'll have trouble finding somebody who wants them.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

14 hours left. 

In case anybody was wondering, what looks like scratches on the back of one of the baskets in just a bit of truck bed liner that flaked off and stuck to the basket when I removed it from the box that it was mounted to. It scrapes of pretty easily and there are no scratches or damages to the paint on the back of that basket.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

EcoHawk said:


> I hate auctions with reserves. If you aren't willing to sell it for a certain price, why list it at that price?


On eBay it used to be cheaper to list it this way than to sell at a fixed price (buy it now). And the lower you started the bidding, the cheaper the fee to list.

Now they just rape you at a flat 10% final value fee no matter how you list the item.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ True.

Looks like he got about what he wanted out of them. The JL name helps resell, especially on subs.


----------

